# Half term in France - help please



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

We have decided to travel Cork / Roscoff at the end Oct, returning at the beginning of Nov (dependant on the Brittany Ferry strike being over). Junior is 7 and I am struggling to find camp sites with pool (preferably heated) etc to help entertain him. Would anyone know of any which would be open at this time of year. 

Thanks
Tara.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Not sure if this is actually open but it is all singing and dancing in a nice location.

http://www.camping-le-fief.com/en/camping-village/the-campsite.html

Greenie


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you. Will have a look. 

Tara


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks super, have sent them a message. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tjp said:


> Looks super, have sent them a message. Fingers crossed.


Not wishing to be a killjoy but their "TARIFS EMPLACEMENT PLEIN AIR 2012" on the website show 30/09 as last date.


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

Doesn't look hopeful for this trip unfortunately.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I did say wasn't sure it was open though.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

This place should be open

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...CVv8GhyMTDjQuZoiw&sig2=nJ5MTVaQSx1vNQ-7_RTjdQ

We have been here many times & we probably will at half-term.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

In our experience le croix de vieux pont ( which is a great site ) is open all year but at that time of year all the pools, entertainment etc are well and truly closed.

Try www.camping-le-futuriste.fr which is open all year, has an indoor pool and is near Futurescope which itself is open every day til Nov 11 and then weekends only.

or

Camping du petit port in the centre of Nantes. www.nantes-camping.fr
You get free entry to the municipal pool which is across the road. It's a decent site but pretty boring and very noisy as it's in the middle of the city but Nantes is a great place to stay.

Can't think of anywhere else


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Tara,

try using the ACSI website : eurocampings etc etc

You can refine the search to different regions of France and in the initial results search you see the sites listed and the info includes opening and closing dates.

Regards,

Mack.


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> I did say wasn't sure it was open though.


Had a message back to say they won't be open unfortunately.


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Will start researching the sites you have recommended. Boat is now booked  can't wait.


----------

